# M56 radiator question



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Hello. My car is a 2003 325i automatic. This is a NY-CA-MA-VT SULEV car, so it has a sealed fuel system, among other treats. I plan to replace the radiator soon (coming up on 90k) and I learn that the aftermarket radiators fit the M54 motors, but the only one that fits the M56 is an OEM unit, priced at $450 (as opposed to about $150 for an aftermarket unit).

Question: Do I really have to get the BMW unit? Are the radiators the same with the exception of the ozone-reducing BS coating on the BMW one? Anybody know?

Thanks.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Mark_325i said:


> Hello. My car is a 2003 325i automatic. This is a NY-CA-MA-VT SULEV car, so it has a sealed fuel system, among other treats. I plan to replace the radiator soon (coming up on 90k) and I learn that the aftermarket radiators fit the M54 motors, but the only one that fits the M56 is an OEM unit, priced at $450 (as opposed to about $150 for an aftermarket unit).
> 
> Question: Do I really have to get the BMW unit? Are the radiators the same with the exception of the ozone-reducing BS coating on the BMW one? Anybody know?
> 
> Thanks.


When you buy OEM, BMW gets a nice loyalty on the Chinese made parts.

This is the precise reason that Manufactures pitches the "Keep your car OEM good" slogan.

They are ALL the same parts from the same factory in China, Mexico, eastern europe. The choice is yours. I am NOT stupid enough to continue to throw money back at BMW. Are you??!!

:dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

> his is a NY-CA-MA-VT SULEV car, so it has a sealed fuel system,


one more thing...ALL US Model BMW's are 50 state cars. So your E46 is the exact same car as the one that is sitting in Texas. They all have a C.A.R.B. Sticker


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

OK. Thanks for your opinion.


Anyway, anyone out there with actual knowledge if the radiator for the M56 is identical to the one for the M54 in fitment, with the exception being the ozone-filtering coating on the one for the M56?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

They are NOT the same fitment.

BEHR makes one for your car Parts # 17 11 9 071 518

The one for the A/T tranny is 17 11 9 071 519

The 2 are different due to fitment not due to that "ozone reducing " crap you got pitched on. BTW, where did ya get this stuff??!!:dunno:

Anyways... buy the cheapest ones you can get your hands on. It doesn't matter it its Behr, Nissen or CoolXpert. They are all the same stuff and you won't noticed the difference in ANY way.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

OK. Thanks for your opinion, again.


Anyway, anyone out there with actual knowledge if the radiator for the M56 is identical to the one for the M54 in fitment, with the exception being the ozone-filtering coating on the one for the M56?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

humm... why is it you think what I said is an "opinion"?? 

:eeps:

....


Anyways...Good luck!!


----------



## sanagnos (Oct 20, 2021)

beewang said:


> humm... why is it you think what I said is an "opinion"??
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> ...


----------

